# MES 40



## kusinskij (May 9, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying my first electric smoker - the MES40.  I have a few questions.

1. How well does it work with meats like Pulled Pork and Brisket?

2. How well does it do "Burnt Ends?"

3. Do you need to get a ANMPS to truely smoke food or just to cold smoke?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## rabbithutch (May 9, 2012)

I bought the MES40 last Fall.  I've done a whole turkey, ribs, boston butt (pulled pork), brisket, multiple BUBA chickens simultaneously, salmon, and cheese with it.  

You don't HAVE to have an AMNPS but you will get much better results with one than without it.  I did exactly 2 smokes using the built-in chip burner before buying the AMNPS.  I would not want to be without it.

The brisket I've done was all flats.  I haven't tried burnt ends and cannot speak to that.

HTH

rh


----------



## deersmoker58 (May 9, 2012)

Got my MES40 last fall as welll...done several butts, salmon, ribs, chuck roast, even cheese.  I also got the AMNPS after just a couple of smokes using the chip tray.  well worth the investment.  just bought 25# of pellets.

Have not done a brisket yet, but would think it would do it well just like everything else.

Make sure you get one with the 1200 watt heating element.  got mine at Bass pro because they priced matched Sams and I got a Bass Pro credit card at the same time and they knocked another 10% off, so it ended  up costing $270.


----------



## kusinskij (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Guys.  I've been smoking for years, but always on a unit with a side firebox using either lump or wood.  I love the favor and nice thick bark you get but have decided I really do not want to keep trending the smoker so much since most of my smokers are for 8+ hours (or even over-night).

Be well,

Jim K.

Brinkmann Smoke 'N Pit King
Weber 22" Kettle
Wood pit for whole hog and such

Char-broil Quantum 3-burner IR Grill
Big Easy 1600
 

"Coals, smoke, meat and beverages - Life is great"


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2012)

Jim the MES will do just about anything you are used to except give a Smoke Ring. However since a smoke ring has no great affect on flavor you will probably not miss it. The MES will give nice Bark, does fine with Burnt Ends and with the AMNPS allows 10+ hour smokes from 0 to 275*F...That is pretty much set it and do what ever needs doing...JJ


----------



## kusinskij (May 10, 2012)

Chef Jimmy,

Thanks for the reply.  To me the smoke ring is just for looks - you're right about not really affecting the flavor.  I am a little surprised that with using the AMNPS that you still do not get a ring.  I do have another question for you:  I have read a few different threads here about the current model MES40's heating element.  Some say it is a 800 watt, some say 600 watt and one or two say it is 1200.  What is the wattage of the current model?

Thanks,

Jim K


----------



## jsc1234 (May 10, 2012)

kusinskij said:


> Chef Jimmy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  To me the smoke ring is just for looks - you're right about not really affecting the flavor.  I am a little surprised that with using the AMNPS that you still do not get a ring.  I do have another question for you:  I have read a few different threads here about the current model MES40's heating element.  Some say it is a 800 watt, some say 600 watt and one or two say it is 1200.  What is the wattage of the current model?
> 
> ...


Jim

I also had a lot of questions on the new 2012 Mes 40 and after looking around I will share what I find. (again take it for what its worth).  From the Bass Pro site:

Updated for easier smoking the Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse now features an easy-to-read blue LED display and a built-in viewing window. Thermostat temperature controls ensure even cooking temperatures up to 275°F. Smoker includes a wireless remote that controls temperature, time, internal light, ON/OFF, and monitors meat temperature from up to 100' away. 1200 watt element.   This was also confirmed to me by a gentleman at Masterbuilt.   There is no information on the Masterbuilt website as they have not updated since the Reagan administration but they were very helpful on the phone,  I have ordered the 2012 Mes 40 and will keep you all updated.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2012)

kusinskij said:


> Chef Jimmy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  To me the smoke ring is just for looks - you're right about not really affecting the flavor.  I am a little surprised that with using the AMNPS that you still do not get a ring.  I do have another question for you:  I have read a few different threads here about the current model MES40's heating element.  Some say it is a 800 watt, some say 600 watt and one or two say it is 1200.  What is the wattage of the current model?
> 
> ...


 I too called Masterbuilt out of curiosity and was told 1200W. The other numbers were early speculation and rumors that lowering the wattage would cause the element to stay on longer and give better low temp smoke...JJ


----------



## tromaron (May 10, 2012)

I've done pulled pork & brisket in my MES 40.  I've done them with & without the AMNPS, but the AMNPS sure makes it easier & puts a much more consistent (thin blue) smoke on the meat.  Both have come out incredible in the in the MES 40, and the burnt ends were the best ever.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 10, 2012)

I have the 1200 watt MES 40 bought from Sam's a couple years ago. I love it and I've done brisket and burnt ends (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120844/another-first-16-lb-brisket-final-pics  ), pork butt-foil and no foil- we prefer the no foil for the bark (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117875/no-foil-pulled-pork-thank-you-for-this  ), loads of jerky, buckboard bacon, belly bacon, kielbasa, chicken. With the AMNPS, it's pretty much set it and forget.


----------



## hkeiner (May 10, 2012)

> How well does it work with meats like Pulled Pork and Brisket?


While a very good question, this is like asking whether a charcoal grill works better than a gas grill for steaks and burgers. Many would acknowlege that a charcoal grill provides better results and some would insist on using only a charcoal grill. However, others would decide that the difference is negligable (or none) and use a gas grill for the convenience and other reasons. There are many, many users of gas grills. If you were to ask your question on the charcoal, propane, or wood smoker forums, you would likely  get opinons that their type of smoker is better than an electric.

Having said this, the MES/AMNPS is a great setup and provides great results. Perhaps not as good as the best you might get on the other types of smokers, but still plenty good enough and much easier to use. Just my opinion...


----------



## kusinskij (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input.  I checked my local Sam's and the only units they have are the older (pre-2012) units.  I'm going to check the Bass Pro here in Southern Indiana.

Jim K.


----------

